# Auger



## pipebarragan

Como se dice en espanol, "Auger" de una mezcladora de concreto?


----------



## bambooozler

quires decir una hormigonera?

cement mixer


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola. Welcome!

Conozco el término '*auger*' como *taladro, barrena, tornillo sinfín.


Saludos.
*
Saludos.


----------



## pipebarragan

Es una mezcladora de concreto para revestimiento de tubos. "single Auger mixer"

gracias


----------



## pipebarragan

quiero saber como llamarian solamente al Auger que es como la parte circular por donde sale el concreto


----------



## bambooozler

yo creo que será 

barrel

no sé si tendrá un nombre industrial.

he hecho una investigación por google y parece que se llama 'cement bin' aunque hace referencia a un dual auger dentro de los 'cement bins'.  Pincha en este enlaze para ver

SCD Cemen Tech Mobile Volumetric Concrete Mixer

espero que te ayude


----------



## pipebarragan

Muchas gracias


----------



## Ric27

Alguien sabe cual es la fonética de esta palabra?.
No la encuentro por ningún lado.
Podria ser *"oguer"*?


----------



## silky1972

Sí, se pronuncia /oguer/. La combinación "AU" en inglés se pronuncia /o/


----------



## Lousyri

Mill años después. El Merriam-Webster, y la mayoría de diccionarios, incluyen la fonética. 

Definition of AUGER


----------



## rodelu2

Si de una hormigonera se trata, un auger es un "tornillo sin fin" o un "alimentador" o un "alimentador de tornillo sin fin".


----------

